# Post your facorite Mommy/Daddy & Me Pics



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Do you have pics of yourself with your POOCHES that you really love? I have tons of pics with them but these are the ones I specifically LOVE!!! =)

This was the first photo of myself with the pups. =)









This one was taken after their graduation from puppy class.









this one is a pic of my DH, also taken after their graduation.









I love this pic because this shows how big my boys have grown!


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I have a few I like. Here's a recent one of me and the Moose:










I like this one too. We were out on a walk:










My boyfriend would be upset if he knew I was posting this. But I love this picture because he and Max have the same grumpy expression:










But just so you don't think they're always like that, here is a very sweet picture of them from when we went on a "nature walk":










I may have to post some more later....


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

OK, just a few more. It's been a while since I posted pictures.

You can't see all of my boyfriend here, but for some reason I LOVE this picture. Max looks like a goofball:










And this one is from the first week I had Max. And I really like it for some reason:










That's all for now!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

These two don't show me completly but it show's how spoiled Snoopy is. lol 









Snoopy and me at christmas ^









Snoopy and my mom on christmas day ^


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

daddy and bello








mommy and angelo with bello








daddy and bello the first day we got him, november 07', 3 months old


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Just a "few" of my favs!


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

This one is my all time fav though.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Cherokee with me








And me again








Cherokee with my daughter on his first day at home with us








Cherokee with my son


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Max'sHuman said:


> OK, just a few more. It's been a while since I posted pictures.
> 
> You can't see all of my boyfriend here, but for some reason I LOVE this picture. Max looks like a goofball:
> 
> ...



How cute are you?! I love putting faces to names. You're adorable.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Me Blake and Aslan Summer 2007 when Aslan was 8 months old








My girlfriend and Aslan








Me and my bubba Bless


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Ryder and I today:










The boys and Schatzie several years ago now ( 6or 7?)


----------



## Alygi (Mar 23, 2008)

Colbi and I on Christmas...









Colbi and my mom...









Colbi and I...


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh boy- I have about a gazillion favorites!! Here are a few-well..four...
Me and the pup at about 9 weeks








This was just a few days ago








Him and my girl since he is her puppy haha








And one more of the whole fam this past Christmas


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> And one more of the whole fam this past Christmas


I love Otis's expression in this picture. It's like he's saying, "Yeah, you know I'm cute!" LOL!! I love it.

Ok, my contribution is sucky but here it is anyway...

This is my favorite picture with Uallis and I. Don't make fun of it!! I was just a _little _tipsy in the picture! =)










I have some with Uallis and my boyfriend but he wouldn't like it if I posted it so...

So here is a picture of Uallis and my boyfriend's leg...LOL!!










I don't have a picture of myself with Eddie...for some reason 

But this is my favorite picture of him...


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha, Uallis is like "I smelt the beer on her breath even before she walked in. I know you can't tell but she is totally leaning on my because she can't stand up".


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Ha ha, Uallis is like "I smelt the beer on her breath even before she walked in. I know you can't tell but she is totally leaning on my because she can't stand up".


Durb!! I said "*Don't* make fun of it"!!  And besides it wasn't beer breath because I don't drink beer....it was wine breath...quite a few glasses worth if I remember correctly...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> Durb!! I said "*Don't* make fun of it"!!  And besides it wasn't beer breath because I don't drink beer....it was wine breath...quite a few glasses worth if I remember correctly


Dont worry Mdawn,i'll shock him when i post ,y "real" me and the dogs drunk pics

Your pics are lovely


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Awww, thanks Ella'sMom, I think I might actually be blushing.

I love all these pictures! Those pictures of Otis really put it into perspective how BIG he's grown. He was just about the cutest puppy ever though. He and your daughter look really good together! 

MDawn, you forget to warn us to put our sunglasses on, Eddie has got just about the glossiest coat. 

You can tell these are some well-loved dogs on this forum.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I dont have any with me and the girls or the son and the girls..But heres one of Dozer and his boy.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> This is my favorite picture with Uallis and I. Don't make fun of it!! I was just a _little _tipsy in the picture! =)



MDAWN, this picture is really adorable..  UALLIS face is like 4 times the size of yours!!! 


SDO, I just notice, your eyes are beautiful.. =)

MEGAMUTT, I love that pic of your daughter on the floor with CHEROKEE... It look so freaking cute!

MrPooch, your dogs never fail to amuse me..

Durb, Snoopy's always so cute in his pics...

britishbandit, that pic of you leaning on the fence with the dogs is beautiful beyond words!!!

Max'sHuman, I love that pic of Max with the grumpy face.. too cute!!!

RYDER is the new cutest pup on the block!!! he rocks!

BELLO's getting bigger and bigger!!! Soon, he's not gunna fit on daddy's lap!

Alygi, that pic of you with Colbi with your faces leaning on the carpet is sooooooooooo adorable!!! =)


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

digits mama said:


>


Digitsmama, dont hit me with a rolled up newspaper but this pic of yours is very daring...  You are soooooo pretty! =)


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Max'sHuman said:


> I love all these pictures! Those pictures of Otis really put it into perspective how BIG he's grown. He was just about the cutest puppy ever though. He and your daughter look really good together!
> You can tell these are some well-loved dogs on this forum.


Thank you-they are a perfect match for sure! 
I think we all have the most cared for, cutest dogs in the world!


Mudra said:


> SDO, I just notice, your eyes are beautiful.. =)


Thank you-My little gals are exactly the same as mine- she's a mini-me


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

The first time we met - love at first sight!









And 3 months later


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Damm,Trumpet 3 months was alot of growth!!.lol


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Holy molly! That's a big difference for 3 months TRUMPETJOCK!!! What did you feed him? Growth pills? =)


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Mudra said:


> Digitsmama, dont hit me with a rolled up newspaper but this pic of yours is very daring...  You are soooooo pretty! =)


Ha thanks..You make an old gal feel good And just think I just had gotten off of work. Good thing I got a crappy camera. Gives a soft focus effect


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

digits mama said:


> Ha thanks..You make an old gal feel good And just think I just had gotten off of work. Good thing I got a crappy camera. Gives a soft focus effect


aha! So that's the secret.. wait lemme blur my camera, or better yet I'll spit a lil bit on the lens.. maybe that would soften my features a bit!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Sister....


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

RBARK, you have the prettiest smile I've ever seen!!! I'm so gunna make an appointment right now to your dentist!!! =)


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Damm,Trumpet 3 months was alot of growth!!.lol


no doubt! He's growing like a weed. Honestly though, it's mostly hair, he looks like he weighs about 40 in that pic, but he's only 25 pounds there, and 28 now.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

He does look bigger than his actual size trumpetjock! i can't believe he's just 28lbs! =)


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Then:








Now:


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

ok I will play too. I think I already posted these in here at some point. My youngest with Ella on the soccer fields (Ella was much smaller!) And me and Ella from quite a few months ago. I need to take more pics!!!


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't know who's cuter... the posters, or the dogs! (Ok, it's the dogs, but not by much ) Great thread!


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

Bindi and my SO...


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

me and Bailey soon after erik brought her home for me









Me and Chance









Me and Kody snugglin









Terrible one of me and Moose


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

RBark said:


> Sister....


Okay, can't find Rbarks other thread, but I believe I'm third in line now? Great pic RBark, of you and Ollie. I think the line just got longer! 

Mudra, not sure it's the dentist...he's just got a nice smile!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I only have two pictures of me with my dogs. One with me and Roe when she was about 4 1/2 months...my hair looks awful..but I'll share anyway. The other is with me and BF with the lot of puppies (he'd kill me if he knew I was posting this!). So, don't tell anyone. This is my favorite picture..it came out so good. The first was just prior to giving the other three to their new owners (they were there to pick up). The one with Roe and I was 3 1/2 months later.



















So, there.  Now I need to get more pictures with my dogs!!!!!!!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Mac N Roe, I think you are right... RBARK has the sweetest smile ever.. *look around while typing* better make sure DH's not around to see this.. I just finished telling him he has the loveliest smile.. =) Ugh, but I wasn't lying when I said that.. sweetest & loveliest are two different words right? =)


----------

